# nats mats



## rich and monica (Jul 24, 2005)

does anyone have contact info for Nats Mats? The website doesn't seem to have this info.

Rich


----------



## SueLab (Jul 27, 2003)

Here ya go:

Mike at 512/560-7001c


----------



## TxFig (Apr 13, 2004)

SueLab said:


> Here ya go:
> 
> Mike at 512/560-7001c



Shameless plug - I have 2 sets in my vari-kennels. I really like them.


----------



## wenglish (Mar 13, 2006)

we have 4 set;s and there great


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

I've had Nats Mats in my two hole dog box for over two years. They hold up great!


----------



## tshuntin (Mar 22, 2003)

Here is an email I have for them. Very impressed so far. I will be ordering more soon. [email protected] 

Travis


----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

You can also order through their web site at http://www.natsmats.com/.


----------



## rich and monica (Jul 24, 2005)

Thanks for all the info. 

Rich


----------



## Rick Hall (Jan 21, 2003)

I've a couple of the hard rubber version, and my only complaint about Nat's Mats would be the awkwardness of trying to order on line. Mike isn't set up for that, so your best bet is to call him.


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Good product, two complaints

1) Mike is hard to reach
2) If dogs are wet and jump into truck, they can slide on the mats and crash into walls of chassis mount, because surface is slick when wet


----------

